# Litter Training Success!



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

On top of being an awesome mom our little girl has used strictly her litter box in the past 2 days without our help! We are stoked that she is picking it up even considering how tired she must be from dealin with the kids an such. I know some take to it and some don't, but for those of you trying to train yours here's a couple tips, always place at least 1 or 2 of the poops ya pick up while cleaning the cage into the litter box, and right before you bring your hedgie out for some bonding time (best after they wake up in the evening) set them into the litter box for a couple of min before you take them out. That's what we did and she took to it pretty quick!


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks for the tips! Im going to try and train harlow very soon


----------



## courtno (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I'm going to work on getting Adler litter trained soon! I hope she takes to it so I can oust the shavings and stick with the fleece like a lot of people here use. I think she'd like it better. Wish me luck!


----------



## Paunchy (Mar 14, 2010)

When I switched Paunchy over from shavings to a cage liner, I put a bunch of the old shavings in his new litter box. When I put him back in his cage he was none too pleased to be confronted with change, but he took to the new litter box immeadiately and has been useing it ever since. So now when I change his litter I find it helps to put a bit of the old stuff in with the new so he knows thats where his "business" goes lol


----------

